

Google trends: Facebook - dgudkov
http://www.google.com/trends/?q=facebook

======
Andi
Even better
[http://www.google.com/trends/?q=facebook,+google&ctab=0&...](http://www.google.com/trends/?q=facebook,+google&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
zissou
Why? This makes perfect sense. Who Google's Google?

------
Joeboy
Link requires registration.

